# Rohloff Nabenschaltung für AM Extreme?



## nitrox88 (4. November 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte mir für nächste saison ein neues Fully kaufen und habe mich quasi schon fast auf das "All Mountain Extreme Edition I" festgelegt. 

Nun wäre meine Frage an das Transalpteam:
Wäre es auch möglich, das rad mit einer Rohloff Nabenschaltung aus zu statten und was würde mich das kosten?

Und an die Allgemeinheit:
Hat jemand schon eine Rohloff und kann seine Erfahrungen teilen?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. November 2010)

Ich hatte eine Rohloff, und möchte keine mehr. Weil sie ganz einfach zu schwer ist. Du hast über 1 kg Übergewicht am Hinterrad, und das ist gerade an einem Fully, wo die ungefederten Massen so gering wie möglich gehalten werden sollten, ganz schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrox88 (4. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Rohloff, und möchte keine mehr. Weil sie ganz einfach zu schwer ist. Du hast über 1 kg Übergewicht am Hinterrad, und das ist gerade an einem Fully, wo die ungefederten Massen so gering wie möglich gehalten werden sollten, ganz schlecht.



Ist der Unterschied tatsächlich so groß?  Schließlich wirbt Rohloff ja damit dass sie so "leicht" ist und außerdem fällt die vordere Schaltung ja komplett weg. Aber vlt ist sie auch nur leicht im Vergleich zu anderen Nabenschaltungen? 

(1,7 kg habe ich bis jetzt herausfinden können...)


----------



## TigersClaw (4. November 2010)

Ja ist er. Ich bin mal kurzzeitig ein Rohloff-Bike gefahren, ich fands grausam.


----------



## Speedskater (4. November 2010)

Ist wohl Geschmacksache und es kommt immer darauf an, was man mit dem Bike machen möchte.
Fakt ist, dass man mit der Rohloff Speedhub ca. 1 kg mehr am Hinterrad hat und ca. 500 g mehr am Bike im Vergleich zu einer XT Schaltung.
Ja und die so oft erwähnte ungefederte Masse... 
Einfach selber testen.... 

Hier noch ein Beispiele für Fully mit Rohloff Speedhub


----------



## DeppJones (5. November 2010)

Hall,

ich fahre seit Juni ein Cheetah Mountain Spirtit AM mit Rohloff.
Zu Rad: sehr stabil, tolle Optik (finde ich), hochwertig verarbeitet, gute Geometrie (nach meinem Geschmack gelungene Mischung aus Spurtreue und Wenidgkeit, sehr gute Steigfähigkeit), Gewicht: naja... (ca. 14,3kg)

zur Rohloff:
selbst nach gut 1000km "eingfahrzeit" noch deutliche Laufgeräusche, obwohl sichs gegenüber dem Anfang schon gebessert hat
Kein Schalten unter Volllast (gut, geht bei einer "normalen" Kettenschaltung auch nicht immer so einfach).
gefühlt geringerer Wirkungsgrad mindestens im 7.-5. Gang (nur gefühlt?, hier gibt's unterschiedlichste Ansichten).
Deutlich höheres Gewicht (Kettenschaltung in Preisklasse der Rohloff spart >>500g!) und das bei ungünstigerer Gewichtsverteilung (Hinterrad), manchmal hab ich das Gefühl der Hinterbau arbeitet dadurch schlechter....
Verschleiß kann ich nicht wirklich was dazu sagen (Die inzwischen mehrfach gebrochene Connex-Kette laste ich nicht der Rohloff sondern der schlechten Qualität von Connex an...). Man sollte bedenken, dass man zum Preis einer Rohloff lange Verschleißteile einer Kettenschaltung tauschen kann...
Übersetzungsbandbreite: mit 38x16 reicht sie mir aus, in den Alpen wäre evtl. sogar ein 17er Ritzel angebracht
Laufradstabilität: gefühlt steifer als ein "normales" Laufrad, interessanter Weise habe ich mit dem Rohloff-LR (gleiche Felge, Reifen, Schlauch, Luftdruck) mehr Durchschläge als bisher. Vieleicht liegt's aber auch am anderen Fahrstil.
zum Drehgriff: hatte vorher Trigger, fand ich besser aber nach Eingewöhung ist der Drehgriff auch o.k.
Radwechsel: mit Rohloff, Kettenspanner, Scheibenbremse und ex-box etwas fumeliger als bei normaler Kettenschaltung.

Ob ich an's AM-Fully nochmal ne Rohloff nehmen würde, weiss ich nicht (Winter/Matschwetter abwarten) zumal ich mit einer Kettenschaltung nie wirkliche Probleme hatte (gut, hab ich immer schön gepflegt/gereinigt, bei der Rohloff wisch ich nur kurz über die Kette).

Ggf. tausch ich die Rohloff gegen eine Kettenschaltung und verkauf sie oder sie wandert an's Tandem.... Im Moment warte ich aber noch ab....


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. November 2010)

Ich würde dir auch davon abraten. Der Rahmen ist nicht dafür gemacht und sieht deshalb echt ******* aus wenn sie standardmässig verbaut wird. Ausserdem kostet der Spass locker 'nen 1000er. 
Über Funktionsnachteile kann man nur spekulieren, in meinem Bike (ähnliche Geometrie, gleicher Federweg) funktioniert es sehr gut...


----------



## Stefan72 (5. November 2010)

Hier äußert sich mal ein Hersteller zu diesem Thema:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483070


----------



## nitrox88 (6. November 2010)

Hmm... scheint wirklich so als wäre die Rohloff nicht die richtige Lösung. Schade eigentlich, weil ich als Maschbau-Student die Technik allein schon geil finde. 
Aber gegen die XT ist ja eigentlich auch nix ein zu wenden... XD
Danke dass ihr meine Augen geöffnet habt.


----------



## Speedskater (6. November 2010)

Nicht jeder Fully-Rahmen ist für den Rohloff Umbau geeignet, aber wenn man einen geeineten Rahmen hat und der Umbau sauber gemacht wurde, hat man damit genauso viel Spass wie mit einem Kettenschalter bei geringerer Störanfälligkeit und weniger Wartung.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. November 2010)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch davon abraten. Der Rahmen ist nicht dafür gemacht und sieht deshalb echt ******* aus wenn sie standardmässig verbaut wird. Ausserdem kostet der Spass locker 'nen 1000er.
> Über Funktionsnachteile kann man nur spekulieren, in meinem Bike (ähnliche Geometrie, gleicher Federweg) funktioniert es sehr gut...



Retail kostet nur die Nabe schon über 1000, ich hab mit neuer Kurbel und diversen Kleinteilen (Sattel, Sattelstütze, Pedalen, Speichen, Felge, Bremsscheibe) etwa 1400 ausgegeben... 

Fahren tu ich derzeit einen Custom-Aufbau mit dem Stoker-Rahmen:





--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/30418



Zum eigentlichen Problem: Fakt ist, daß wie bereits erwähnt nur etwa 500g Gewicht im Vergleich zu einer Kettenschaltung hinzukommen, aber eben 2kg Nabe + Ex-Box + Kettenspanner am Hinterrad kleben. Beim Hardtail ist das ja wurscht, bei nem Fully sind das eben ungefederte Massen. Muss man eben probieren, ob das einem gefällt oder eben nicht...
Im Gelände möchte ich auf meine Speedhub nimmer verzichten (schalten, ohne zu treten), aber ein unsensibler Hinterbau kann einem da auch den Spaß vermiesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (8. November 2010)

ich werde jetzt hier KEINE grundsatzdiskussion starten. wir wissen alle wo das endet ...
da ich aber sicherlich einer der wenigen bin, die gerade in diesem bereich seit mehr als 10 jahren mit der dose unterwegs sind mal ein paar überlegungen dazu:

im avisierten einsatzbereich geht es sicherlich vornehmlich um übersetzungsbandbreite, gangsprünge, fahrspaß, wartungsarmut.

in allen punkten kann die rohloff der kettenschaltung locker das wasser reichen. überragend ist für mich, dass ich mit einem kettenblatt vorn überalll hoch komme und auch bergab durch eine simple kf am kettenblatt null probleme habe. bei jeder kettenschaltung gibt es durch das 3-fach geschalte vorne spätestens bergab die wohl bekannten probleme durch massives kettenschlagen. darauf verzichte ich gerne, ebenso wie auf knoten in der kette und weniger bodenfreiheit durch große kettenblätter vorn.

den punkt der ungefederten masse würde ich mal als totschlagargument betrachten, da gerade bei felgen, schkäuchen, reifen, disc, gewicht der hinterbaus ... niemnd darüber diskutiert und der unterschied bzgl. des gesamtsystemes vermutlich eher maginal ist. und selbst wenn, würde das maximal im rennen stören. faktisch ist es natürlich so wie angeführt und lässt sich nicht ändern. die kernfrage muss aber lauten: stört es und was macht es aus?

das hinterrad wird schwerer, das ist ein fakt, der sich nicht leugnen lässt. und dennoch lässt es sich gut beschleunigen, wenn auch nicht so explosiv wie das ks pendant, aber immer noch gut! das überrollen von hindernissen geht somit nicht ganz so einfach, aber immer noch gut. eine aktive fahrweise hat vorteile....

mal so als vergleich bzgl renneinsatz: ich bin mit meinen rohloff enduros folgende rennen gefahren: megavalanche (platz 63, aus blocK H gestartet.), freeride race küblis (platz 6.), lenzerheide (platz 7, 19), zweimal willingen festival (immer finale, platz 4 und 5). gerade letzteres ist ein reines 'tretrennen'. an der nabe hat es nicht gelegen bessere platzierungen herein zu fahren ...

ich gebe dir aber folgenden tipp: suche jemanden der ein ähnliches bike mit nabe hat wie dir vorschwebt, oder fahr nach willingen zum festival, oder such einen händler mit probefahrtmöglichkeit. dann hast du den ersten eindruck. dieser ist aber nicht der letzte. viele fahrer, die ks gefahren sind benötigen wochen oder monate um sich an den umstieg zu gewöhnen. pro rohloff bedeutet 'mental frei' zu sein und sich darauf einzulassen. dies dauert in aller regel länger.

noch etwas zu den fullys. ich sehe den einbau in die sogenannten vps oder viergelenksysteme eher unkritisch. hier sollte es in der regel sehr gut passen. bei eingelenkern spielt der drehpunkt eine entscheidende rolle. dieser sollte mit dem vorne gefahrenen kettenblatt korrelieren.


----------

